# Video mit Hintergrundmusik versehen



## ssoul26 (12. Sep 2014)

Servus,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit ein vorhandens Video mit einer Hintergrundmusik zu versehen? Entweder überlappend oder vernichtend? 

Danke.


----------



## lord239123 (12. Sep 2014)

Ich habe mich zwar noch nicht so sehr mit Videos auseinander gesetzt, aber es ist möglich.
Immerhin gibt es schon Programme, die so eine Funktion anbieten.

Du solltest dich vielleicht damit auseinandersetzen, wie so ein Video abgespeichert wird.
Dann kannst du die entsprechenden Teile der Datei durch einen eigenen Teil ersetzen.


----------



## Gucky (12. Sep 2014)

Videos werden in der Regel in einem sog. Container abgespeichert. Das kann mpg, mov, mkv, avi usw. sein. Darin enthalten sind die Bild- und die Tondateien. Die Container werden mit sog. Splittern in Bild und Ton "geteilt". Ähnlich WinRAR werden die Dateien in diesem Container zugänglich gemacht.
Um nur das Bild zu haben muss einfach der Ton nicht gelesen oder auf Stumm geschaltet werden und parallel dazu läuft ein Thread und spielt Musik ab.


----------

